# A conversation with VOSA



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

1. Tried to phone the number for Chelmsford (the nearest testing station to me) provided by the national VOSA call centre. On the fifth or sixth attempt and a battle through the usual press 1 for........., press 2 for...........ring,ring,ring etc. etc. - phone cuts itself off after about ten minutes. 

2. Back to VOSA call centre. Explained that I was trying to get my MH weighed, but could not contact my office. Conversation continued:

VOSA: So you want to weigh your HGV?
Me: No, its a motorhome
VOSA: A mo.......what?
Me: A motorhome
VOSA: A mo......tor.......pardon
Me: a motorhome
VOSA: a mo.....tor........homer?
Me:Almost...a motorhome
VOSA:....................................I'll speak to Chelmsford and see if they will talk to you

Several minutes of canned music

VOSA: Sorry, Chelmsford don't have any scales.
Me: Explained that I had been to two privately operated weighbridges and been given two conflicting sets of weights. Asked where the nearest VOSA weighbridge to me was located.

VOSA: I'll have to find out......(canned music)..... starts to read out a list of locations in towns that I had never heard of:
Me:Excuse me, but what do you list in Essex.
VOSA:...errr......where's that, I'm not very good with places.
Me:If you look down at a map, its the bit to the right of London and above the Thames.
VOSA:.....errrrr
Me:Can I look up the list online
VOSA:Oh yes. Its on the website.
Me: Fine can you gve the web address

Then followed almost ten minutes of me and VOSA representative trying different web addresses, searches of the VOSA website etc., none of which produced a list of weighbridges.


Finally

CLANG,CLANG,CLANG

VOSA: Sorry, the fire alarms is going off.... but its only a test........Oh. people are leaving, I'll have to go.

End

I think I'm going to make myself a strong coffee!!

Mike


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have just been to a weighbridge and think the weight is wrong as well.

I tried looking up the VOSA weighbridges on the their website but gave up so would be very interested in a web address.

Derek


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Me: Speechless

VOSA: Brainless

Ooh! Ouch! Strong words, hope there are no PC's listening.

Sal

Edit: My local VOSA station in Newcastle would not allow us to weigh our van!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Tried on Friday to find our local public weighbridge. Seems that they are licenced by trading standards at the local council, but many councils have not issued any licences for years. Eventually found some that are licenced by the county council. 
Took me over two hours of searching websites and phone calls. Every search engine failed. VOSA website is completely useless, too many links took me to the direct.gov website, which is worse than useless.
Anyone in the Sussex area is lucky as there is a public weighbridge on the A23 than can be used 24/7.
Gerry


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Weighbridges are not licenced by Trading Standards, they only issue a weighbridge test certificate which confirms that the weighbridge is accurate up within tollerance limits.

Without this certificate the weighbridge cannot operate.

If anyone things the weighbridge is inaccurate please tell your local TS - they will investigate.

These weighbridges are used for prosecutions of overweight vehicles so their accuracy has to be without question.

A list of weighbridges can be found at http://www.chrishodgetrucks.co.uk/pageweighbridge/weighbridgeshome.htm or at your local council web site.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Weighbridges are not licenced by Trading Standards, they only issue a weighbridge test certificate which confirms that the weighbridge is accurate up within tollerance limits.
> 
> Without this certificate the weighbridge cannot operate.
> 
> ...


You are right, it is not the weighbridge that is licenced by Trading Standards, it is the weighbridge operator. Having said that the weighbridge certificate is effectively a licence as without it an operator cannot open to the public.
As for the local council's websites for weighbridge addresses, that is fine if they can be bothered.
Gerry


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Weighbridges are not licenced by Trading Standards, they only issue a weighbridge test certificate which confirms that the weighbridge is accurate up within tollerance limits.
> 
> Without this certificate the weighbridge cannot operate.
> 
> ...


For me its not so much the overall weight, although it was higher than I thought but the individual axel weights. the one I went to had a slope upto and from the weighing plate.

Derek


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

camper69 said:


> AndrewandShirley said:
> 
> 
> > Weighbridges are not licenced by Trading Standards, they only issue a weighbridge test certificate which confirms that the weighbridge is accurate up within tollerance limits.
> ...


Hi Derek

Same here. I got the tickets from the operator but until my wife spotted it the next day, I hadn't realised that the front axle plus the back axle was 80kg less than the total weight.

When trying to work to the available payload I've got (with full fuel, 2 x 6kg gas, no water, driver only, otherwise empty I've got 70kg left on the back axle) little matters like 80kg difference is quite important. Hence my search for a reliable weighbridge.

I was carefully directed where to put my wheels, so I had (misplaced) confidence in the result. It doesn't really matter how accuarate the weighbridge is if the operator can't use it.

Mike


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

loughrigg said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> Same here. I got the tickets from the operator but until my wife spotted it the next day, I hadn't realised that the front axle plus the back axle was 80kg less than the total weight.
> 
> ...


My axle weights were 80kg over the total for the whole van.

Having previously enquired with SVtech about uprating the van I am now going ahead with the uprating to 4100kg. Even with this I will have to be carefull with what we carry.

Derek


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

If your having problems with the rear axle weight then a chassis upgrade from SVTech won't help.

Is this of interest to anyone? http://www.chrishodgetrucks.co.uk/pageweighbridge/weighbridgeshome.htm

Loughrigg - Clearly a product of our world class education system :?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> If your having problems with the rear axle weight then a chassis upgrade from SVTech won't help.
> 
> Is this of interest to anyone? http://www.chrishodgetrucks.co.uk/pageweighbridge/weighbridgeshome.htm


Yes it will if the rear axle goes from 2120kg to 2300kg like mine

Derek


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I assume that all of you looking for weighbridges have looked here already?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Weighbridges

There are 110 entries, some may be slightly out of date so my advice is to ring before traveling.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

camper69 said:


> Autoquest said:
> 
> 
> > If your having problems with the rear axle weight then a chassis upgrade from SVTech won't help.
> ...


Then I stand corrected - but my van could only have the overall max load weight uprated ie; from 3.0 to 3.2 but my axle weights remained the same at 1.65 and 1.6, to replate my rear axle weight needed corrective surgery.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Last year I looked into uprating my Autotrail Tracker and contacted SV Tech. Like Autoquest I was informed that they could uprate the overall figure, but could not uprate the rear axle figure without modification to the vehicle. As it was the rear axle loading that was causing concern I did not pursue the matter.

Stuart


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> Then I stand corrected - but my van could only have the overall max load weight uprated ie; from 3.0 to 3.2 but my axle weights remained the same at 1.65 and 1.6, to replate my rear axle weight needed corrective surgery.


Autoquest

If I uprated the weight from 3500kg to 3850kg my axles stay the saame. If I go from 3500kg to 4100kg, as I am going to, then the rear axel can go up to 2300kg.


----------



## kkclassic (Oct 26, 2008)

*VOSA Poster*

Hi

I was snuffling around the web and found this poster issued by VOSA it is in PDF format.

http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosacorp/rep...weighbridge&pr=CORP&order=r&cq=&id=4999069c10

It is a little help and tells you how to find your local Weighbridge.

Hope this helps a little


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

From memory SV Tech informed me that there were two versions of the Fiat Ducato chassis manufactured at the time that my vehicle was built (2004).

Version 1 3000/3200kg with 15 inch wheels and lower rated rear springs/axle

Version 2 3400kg upwards with 16 inch wheels and higher rated rear springs/axle

To uprate Version 1 above the original plated rear axle load would require significant modification to the vehicle.

Stuart


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Autoquest said:


> If your having problems with the rear axle weight then a chassis upgrade from SVTech won't help.
> 
> Is this of interest to anyone? http://www.chrishodgetrucks.co.uk/pageweighbridge/weighbridgeshome.htm
> 
> Loughrigg - Clearly a product of our world class education system :?


Not quite correct. There are a range of possible weight combinations open to SVTech depending upon the specific chassis and any modifications that could be/have been made.

For example my MH is currently plated 3400 / 1750 / 1850 (total / front / rear) with Kuhn air supports fitted to the rear. Uprated to 3500, the axle loads could legally be changed to 1500 / 2000. As an alternative, I could go to an absolute maximum GVW of 3700 and axle loads of 1700 / 2000 (all weights confirmed by Gareth at SVTech). Other than the existing air supports, no modifications would be required.

Mike


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

gaspode said:


> I assume that all of you looking for weighbridges have looked here already?
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Weighbridges
> 
> There are 110 entries, some may be slightly out of date so my advice is to ring before traveling.


I'm sure there are more than two in Essex - I'll add the ones from the Essex County Council website when I get a minute.

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weighing*

Hi

Just another thought. What about those portable scales that you can buy and simply drive on too - one under each wheel? I am sure there is a thread here somewhere.

Russell


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

loughrigg said:


> 1. Tried to phone the number for Chelmsford (the nearest testing station to me) provided by the national VOSA call centre. On the fifth or sixth attempt and a battle through the usual press 1 for........., press 2 for...........ring,ring,ring etc. etc. - phone cuts itself off after about ten minutes.
> 
> 2. Back to VOSA call centre. Explained that I was trying to get my MH weighed, but could not contact my office. Conversation continued:
> 
> ...





> camper69 - I have just been to a weighbridge and think the weight is wrong as well.
> 
> I tried looking up the VOSA weighbridges on the their website but gave up so would be very interested in a web address.
> 
> Derek





> MyGalSal - Me: Speechless
> 
> VOSA: Brainless
> 
> ...


OK - I've read the thread and I'm sticking up for VOSA here, never thought I would or that I could get annoyed by what people say about the Agency. And I'm far from PC.

Firstly - *we do not run public weighbridges* - our weighbridges are there for enforcement purposes, they are not shown on any web sites. :roll:

I did say when I wrote the article ( http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-57859-.html ) to approach an *enforcement officer* and ask nicely whether he would weigh your vehicle for you. If they're busy, or you're a bit snotty 8O - yes, we're BRAINLESS (I know I'm shouting), but I don't like either my colleagues or myself being accused of being brainless or for something beyond our control. If you speak to someone in the National Call Centre, what do you expect - I couldn't tell you where all the weighbridges are in the country, and it's part of my job to use them. :roll:

As someone else wrote - ask Trading Standards - they're the people who calibrate all "trade" weighbridges - if you don't know what that means - look it up. :wink:

I also said that if you were going to split weigh your vehicle, the entry to and exit from the weighbridge must be level, if not then there is no chance of getting accurate figures. :?

I do wish people would read fully or listen to advice, what's the point of giving advice if it's ignored - waste of time trying to help some people!!

Rant over - now I'll get back to setting up that check of all the motor homes I see coming past my office every day - let's see just how many are overweight. :twisted:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

